# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  russian-rock music TV online broadcast (o2TV)

## ST

May be it will be interesting for somebody... http://www.o2tv.ru/
Musical channel, mostly rock and rock-n-roll (about 90%) and brief news reports.... (56 ...256 KBps)

----------

